# Tiny newly hatched Monarch caterpillars !



## Gilda (Aug 16, 2017)

Amazing something this tiny 1/16 " could survive in the wild ! One is eating the egg shell. Small holes in the milkweed leaves.



P1090314 by Gilda2005, on Flickr

A Monarch butterfly we released today resting on a Zinna flower.



P1090316 by Gilda2005, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 16, 2017)

I'd better go look closer at my milkweeds!


----------



## abax (Aug 16, 2017)

Lovely Gilda. You've given us some very good ideas for
next summer.


----------

